# still seeing .22lr scalpers out there?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I was seeing them pretty frequently on facebook pages that deal with guns and ammo but lately it seems like they have been growing more scarce. I saw one today, and it made me realize he is the first one I have seen in a long time. One good thing, though, is that a lot of these guys are getting mocked and shamed for what they are doing. Yes, it's a free country and these guys are entitled to make a buck any legal way they see fit. We also have the right to give them an earful if we don't like what they are doing!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep. Good stuff. By the way if you have a kid going thru hunters ed I have 3 batches of 110 each of .22lr that I'll give free to three different kids if you can't find any. Pm me if you need some. I'm in draper


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, lostlouisianan. I'm doing okay on .22lr. Found a brick at sportsmans warehouse awhile back and picked it up for $24. I've hardly put a dent in it yet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

22lr Ammo is becoming much more common. Gander Mt had a deal not long ago for 525 remington packs for $24 + $4 shipping. 1 box per order, no restrictions on the # of orders. The next day, Cabelas had the same 525 packs for the same price ($24) and you could just ship to store.

Cabelas usually has 22lr for sale in 50 or 100 packs daily for reasonable prices.

I'm hoping the end is in sight, but I doubt it will happen before the end of summer's hunting / plinking season.


-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

What's cabelas charging for the 50 and 100 ct boxes, Dallan?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> What's cabelas charging for the 50 and 100 ct boxes, Dallan?


http://www.cabelas.com/product/CCIS...on=/category/Rimfire-Ammunition/104536080.uts


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The scalpers seem to be about gone...the hoarders are still with us in a big way though. Good thing I only shoot about a brick a month.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

You still see them on KSL classifieds 50.00 to 60.00 for 500.:shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man, I wish I could find some good Stingers if Mini Mag HPs to use in my MK-II. It's been a long time since I've shot it but it's sooo picky on the ammo I feed it that regular cheap stuff just won't cycle right.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think I have some mini mags but if I do it's like maybe 200 rds. I'll check and let u know bax


----------

